# hen night ideas



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hey hey hey  
sis 's hen night tom eve and need some dares for her and the group to do !! she is big fat and preggers so nothing to energetic for her   xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a vest top with dares on it, think they had stuff like collect an old mans socks, get someones boxers, i had a whip so had to whip every man i seen. there where drinking ones too but dont think you can do them!! had to kiss an old man too(never done that one ), get men to buy us drinks(got that one!!) cant think what else

Lisa xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

How about one of those money boxes you have to open with a can opener (or another sort) and men have to pay for kisses  

We have done this a few times on night outs, its great and you can by a round of drinks at the end of the night


----------

